# Bil Jax 55XA ?



## airestoration (Apr 30, 2009)

Has anyone here used or demoed the new Bil Jax 55XA?

I am either going to purchase a Nifty SD50 or the Bil Jax 55XA. I have used the SD 50 for a few years, but never the 55XA. 

Can anyone offer any unbiased info on the Bil Jax 55XA and if possible, how it actually compares to the SD50 in the field.

Many thanks.


----------



## talloak (Apr 30, 2009)

What excatly is it your talking about ?


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am pretty sure its a tow behind man lift. I used a Genie TMZ 50-30 and those are awesome. You can stuff those things in places you wouldnt have a chance of getting a bucket truck.


----------



## airestoration (May 1, 2009)

These units are 4x4 self driving articulating boom lifts. Both of these lifts need to be trailered, they are not towable. The towable lifts, like the Genie TMZ 50/30, are almost useless off road. I know because I owned one for 3 years. For the last two years, I have rented the Nifty SD50 and have been very pleased. Bil Jax just came out with the 55XA, which I have not used, but on paper and what I have heard from others, it seems to be better than the SD50.

I am really looking for feedback on the Bil Jax XBoom series (36XT, 45XA, or 55XA) from someone that has used one. 

I will be purchasing either the SD50 or 55XA very soon. 

FYI, here's some images:

Nifty SD50







Bil Jax 55XA






Genie TMZ 50/30






Thanks for any feedback.

Ken
http://www.airestoration.com


----------



## lxt (Aug 17, 2009)

are you sure its a 55xa, I thought the x series was a 45? not big on biljax....they are a primarily battery operated lift with an engine as backup/charging!!

better check to see if you will need to plug that sweetheart in overnight/every night!!! 

in my opinion & ive demo`ed both units, the nifty is a far better unit!! by the way I own a genie tmz 50/30 & I have had that machine off road & in places you wouldnt believe, amazing what a portable gas powerd winch will do & some altuna mats!!

good luck 

LXT............


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a Genie 50/30 and love it. Mine has the self drive. It works ok but needs a little help. I haven't used it but my local rental place has the Nifty 64 ft 4wd unit. It's expensive but 64ft is nice.

Scott


----------



## airestoration (Aug 17, 2009)

We ended up purchasing a used SD50 and haven't looked back. We were really turned off with the electrical system on the Biljax. It's just more stuff than will break. 

We had a rep demo the Bil jax 45 or 55, I can't remember. During the demo the guy was showing us how far the unit spun around (I think 720 degrees). We took a look underneath and the lines were chaffing and wearing. Not impressed.

Can't beat the SD50. The 64 is nice, but for us, was not worth the additional money.


----------



## airestoration (Aug 17, 2009)

You *may* be able to get a TMZ50/30 into off road places, but it's either time consuming or a pain in the ass, but usually both. For our use, we need to constantly move the unit on lawns about every 30 mins and you CAN'T do that easily with a TMZ like you can with a SD.


----------



## lxt (Aug 18, 2009)

getting the tmz in certain places can be rough...... but, I have had mine in some spots that even the Sd`s wont go!!!!

its amazing what a winch and a little creativity will do for ya! If I were going to purchase a lift right now Man lift engineering has the machine, however my budget will only afford me the sd50 by nifty!

good luck,

be safe

LXT................


----------

